# Anyone have cool/clever town tunes?



## MajesticMayor (Aug 22, 2013)

If you do post them here and the letters too make it


----------



## poliwag0 (Aug 22, 2013)

I have the default one.  In wild world I had christmas songs. The entire year.


----------



## RisingSun (Aug 22, 2013)

I have the Star Spangled banner, but don't have my game on to post the letters.


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2013)

Hanamura's town tune is _The Beautiful People_ by Marilyn Manson.

Konohana's town tune is either _Dope Hat_ or _Sweet Dreams_ - both of them are also by Marilyn Manson. I *think* it's the latter.


----------



## katie. (Aug 22, 2013)

I have new leaf theme tune


----------



## Heir (Aug 22, 2013)

I use a part of Flandre's theme from touhou 6.


----------



## Princess Bubblegum (Aug 22, 2013)

katie. said:


> I have new leaf theme tune



Me too, stick with what you know and all that haha


----------



## katie. (Aug 22, 2013)

Princess Bubblegum said:


> Me too, stick with what you know and all that haha


haha yes! its the best


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 22, 2013)

Mine is All star by smash mouth!


----------



## JaneyBriggs (Aug 22, 2013)

I have the Halloween theme. I forget the exacts but its a lot of B's and E's I believe.


----------



## Cobby (Aug 22, 2013)

I have the Elder Scrolls Main Theme, well, more closely to Skyrim take:

*_CD_CD_CDECB_AB_*
All at their highest, _ Being blank.

Its ment to sound like when the choir starts singing "Dovahkiin, Dovahkiin, naal ok zin los vahriin", but had to take out th VAH chord to make it sound right.​


----------



## princelio (Aug 22, 2013)

I have the beginning of the MST3K theme in my time travel town, because, well..
_In the not too distant future~_

AAA-A-AA-B-Azzzz


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 22, 2013)

My theme is default since I was too lazy to change it 
I know somebody who's town tune is the harry potter theme :3


----------



## Klauser_Bateson (Aug 22, 2013)

I use a piece of the chorus of the song "Rainbow" by J-Pop singer Namie Amuro, off her latest album. It's my favorite song off the album so I had to make it my town tune.

The letters are: edG-fede-c---___. The lowercase letters are the lower notes, the uppercase are the higher notes.


----------



## tinybears (Aug 22, 2013)

http://www.gamefaqs.com/gamecube/516502-animal-crossing/faqs/19512
pchoo!


----------



## MajesticMayor (Aug 22, 2013)

Mine is now Funky Town!


----------

